# The perfect birthday gift for your wife or girlfriend



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

If you want to make huge points for a great birthday gift for your wife or girlfriend get her a Benelli Super Black Eagle II. I just rec'd one from my husband and couldn't be happier. Hee Hee, I'm sure there's not too many women that would appreciate it but I sure did. Beats the hell out of some damn flowers that will just wilt and die.
Yes there are women who like to hunt as much as men do and I am one of the rare ones!!!
Bring on October!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

somehow I don't think that would fly in a lot of situations. anyone seen the simpsons where homer buys marge a bowling ball?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have baught my future wife just about everything...

1. Youth 20 shotgun 
2. Waders 
3. decoys
4. Binos 
5. Blind bag
6. shells for her gun 
7. Waterfowl jacket
8. Bibs 
9. Camo rain Jacket
10. The one that I am most proud of, her big old diamond ring! 
11. Blaze orange deer hunting jacket 
12. Gortex Gloves
13. Gortex Hat 
14. Ya, the list goes on and on...

Ha..ha... I will half to show her this post later, she would get a kick out of this subject. :lol: I am all for chicks hunting, more power to them or anyone for that matter.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If that's what I have to go through then I'll be a bachelor for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Been thinking about getting married just so I could update my collection of hunting items/apparel!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mav...

How is life treating ya at Northland? Have you been able to see the wife?

I got all that stuff for her so I could take her out with me, this way she could understand WHY I get all bent out of shape when I see a good feed or a tornado of ducks. She liked every minute of being outdoors and hunting. The only downfall this year, she hasn't taken her hunter safety course yet in ND. Got to get her in a class for next year.

Just hope everything doesn't change after we get married...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man there ain't sh$t to do up here...school is easy, living here sucks!!!!! I'd live in ND over MN even if it the weather was blizzarding all year (in ND) over 80 degree in MN all year? I don't plan on going to school here any more than I have to?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Gotta love ND........unless you live in G.F.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Gotta love ND........unless you live in G.F.


What!?! We have a G Fizzel Hater in the house! Are you a gophers fan or something? :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Delta boy,They offer an on-line hunter safety class for adults.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bought my g/f one last week and her response.....

"But I dont hunt"

Oh well darn the bad luck! :evil: :wink: :beer: 8)


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

That is good stuff DB.

But what you don't realize is she has a ball and chain waiting for you after the vows. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Cbass,

Lets hope not... She is pretty good about everything and understands. Just need to make sure she is happy...Grr! :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll agree with that one DB. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Nope, just had numerous friends that went to school there and were miserable for 4 (ummmm more like 6) years of college. I think they were just spoiled living in the south central part of the state!

I'm not a GF hater :beer:


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

> somehow I don't think that would fly in a lot of situations. anyone seen the simpsons where homer buys marge a bowling ball?


H.S. "Well, what did you want me to do? Cut off your hand!!!!" Good stuff

How about a push mower or one of those manual powered weed wackers? 
Use the excuse, But honey, I'm concerned about your health and by the looks of it you could use the exercise.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Note to self.....

1. women cost money and women cost time, so women are then the product of money and time thus:

women = money * time

2. As we know, time is money so:

women = money * money

3. If money is the root of all evil then:

money = root(evil) (sorry cant find the square-root symbol on this computer)

4. So:

Women = [sqrt(evil)]*[sqrt(evil)] = evil

5. So: WOMEN ARE EVIL.

PS I only say this because I cannot get my G/F to come hunting with me


----------

